# Need help with yogurt



## rvroman (Jan 1, 2012)

I decided to try my hand at homemade yogurt. I follow the directions from multiple websites (with all steps pretty much the same), yet every time after incubation and chilling, I have yogurty smelling milk. Is it possible I am using milk that was heated to high for this purpose? I have used store bought milk both times. The carton says pasteurized and homogenized. It really doesn't list the type of pasteurization process. I am really new to this, any input would be awesome!

Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## RMarsh44 (Feb 13, 2020)

From what I understand, you can't overheat your milk and have the yogurt not set. There must be another issue, however my first batch came out like a smoothie, so I'm looking for answers also! I have a Holstein though, so I didn't use store bought/homogenized and my cream settled on top of my yogurt


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I used to follow all the instructions, but now I use my own method. I bring the milk to a boil (yes, a full boil), then let it cool until it's barely warm when I stick my finger in it, then take off the skin. For a gallon of milk, I stir in a pint of yogurt, strain into jars, put on the lids, set the jars on towels, cover with more towels, and let the jars sit on the counter overnight. If the yogurt starts getting thin, I'll add the contents of 10 probiotic capsules (from the vitamin aisle) to the starter yogurt.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If it’s UHT milk, it won’t work.

“Ultra-high temperature, or *UHT*, *milk* is ultra-pasteurized *milk* that comes in sterilized containers. ... *UHT milk* can sit out unrefrigerated for about three months, and this can vary by brand. Once the container is opened, the *milk* should be refrigerated and has the same shelf life as other *milk* (seven to ten days).”


----------



## JenMorri88 (Jan 11, 2021)

I always get yogur with store-bought milk, maybe only yogh with homemade milk may not come out, I think the problem may be that you took a low fat content of purchased milk or too warm milk


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I make a qt each week. Heat to 180*, let cool to 110-120* add 1/4c. yogurt. I wrap the qt jar in a towel, put in a cooler surrounded by 4 qt jars of hot water. Summer or winter our house is not so warm. Let it sit 24 hrs.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Store bought yogurt has artificial thickeners in it. It's unreasonable to think that yours will turn out exactly like what you buy in little cups at the store. It should be thicker than milk but yes it will be somewhat runny.

Type of starter will make a difference, as well as amount of starter. Try different incubation methods till you find one you like


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Read labels. Not every store bought yogurt has thickeners.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Alice is right. Be sure you're using yogurt with live and active cultures.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Another option is to purchase packets of yogurt culture. This is a source I have used.









Search Results


Search Results




cheesemaking.com


----------

